# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquascaping clinics round the island.

## David Moses Heng

Dear all, DKK08 and myself will be launching a series of mobile clinics touching on the topic of aquascaping featuring nano tanks. The first session will be this coming Wednesday at CCK AVE4 BLK 306 Hong Yang Aquarium and Pets accesories. 

Topic being covered this coming Wednesday will be on Shellies biotope.

Timing will be from 1730 hours to 1930 hours. 

Feel free to come by if you are around the area and have a chat with us. 

Also stay tuned for more updates.

Regards.

* *DKK08 and myself DO NOT gain from this series of workshop. We are doing this solely for the promoting of this hobby and driving the industry.
*

----------


## Lucrado

Thumbs up for hosting/organising an mini educating workshop :Smile: 
Will come if I have the time  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

Noted the info. Anyone going from tanjong pagar?

----------


## KITTY

I hopE there will be sessions in the east  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

HI felix, everybody is welcome as it is going to be a very informal thingy.

Kitty, there will be one in the east. we are still in the process of short listing the LFS.

Thanks.

----------


## KITTY

Let me know where will it be :Smile:  Thanks

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Let me know where will it be Thanks


maybe you can let me know locality. It will help greatly.  :Smile:

----------


## ZackZhou

North as well! 
I've check my work timing. I end at 5 from nuh. Will rush down by mrt(cab got extra surcharge!), hope that its not too late. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## David Moses Heng

hahahahaha.. I am glad that the response is good so far. We are consolidating the list of LFS that are keen. we will try to go round the island as much as we can... 

So do stay tune and wait for further updates.  :Smile:

----------


## lesath

hi , nice meeting you guys in hongyang last wed.. i'll see you all again this wednesday.. took leave ^^

----------


## David Moses Heng

You are welcome Justin. How's your cory doing?

----------


## dkk08

Hi Justin! Welcome to AQ! How's your c.pygmaues?

----------


## lesath

haha i moved them to a 1 ft tank . but they seem too small in the tank as its only a bare setup with substrate. should i put plants?? or some dw for decor.. redid my iq3 to a similiar planted hairgrass you showed me . cant wait for wed wanna do an apistos tank too

----------


## David Moses Heng

but for this wednesday we are touching on shellies which are basically rocks, rocks and more rocks. Apistos will be later...  :Smile: 
BTW, please mind your sms lingo.

----------


## lesath

oh thats alright too. good to learn more. i wont mind starting a tank for shellies too as long are happy in 1 feet tanks. what time would guys be there? 5pm onwards?

----------


## irindale

i'll love to attend, but i'm finishing work at 5.30pm.
will be late, but will drop by!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> i'll love to attend, but i'm finishing work at 5.30pm.
> will be late, but will drop by!


please do come and chat with us. See you tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## octopus

Keep up the goodwork Altum Lover. And thanks for going the distance in promoting the hobby. Long Live Aquascaping!.

----------


## felix_fx2

sorry david, only managed to leave work at 6pm.  :Mad:  (cursing some people now)
please do let me know when is the next one.

----------


## irindale

same fate as felix, will try my best to attend the next, and thank you for your effort to promote this amazing hobby!

----------


## ZackZhou

> sorry david, only managed to leave work at 6pm.  (cursing some people now)
> please do let me know when is the next one.


I left work at 7pm -.- hai..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## David Moses Heng

No worries guys. The next workshop will be in two weeks time at the same place. focus will be on apisto set up.

Meanwhile the turn out yesterday was dampened by the rain with only one member from AQ.

Cheers!!  :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

Some pics of the Clinic

----------


## Jovel

any sulawesi biotope set ups?  :Grin:

----------


## ahkiatz

When is the next setup?  :Smile:

----------


## lesath

when is the next workshop? on blockleave now. damn free

----------


## fireblade

any picture of the end product?




> Some pics of the Clinic

----------


## Ark

> any picture of the end product?


I'm interested to see it too.

----------


## Jon-san

Anything happening on the east side? Am interested if I'm free on those days.

----------


## chinsm

> Anything happening on the east side? Am interested if I'm free on those days.


Is this series still on? Hoping it comes to the East too

----------


## BlessChwee

Hi planning to setup a 2-3ft plant tank, any setup that I can see and learn from you guys ?

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi guys, the end product is on display at the shop.

Meanwhile, I am thinking how best can i re start this... 

Also, bro blesschwee, may I ask where are you putting up? May be i can pop by after work to assist? 

Just let me know.

Thanks.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi Chinsm, I did approach one of the LFS in Siglap but the owner not very keen.

Thanks

----------


## chinsm

> Hi Chinsm, I did approach one of the LFS in Siglap but the owner not very keen.
> 
> Thanks


There are not many LFS in Sigap. Can you share the address as I don't recall any in Siglap. If not convinient, can you please PM me. Thank you !

----------


## David Moses Heng

> There are not many LFS in Sigap. Can you share the address as I don't recall any in Siglap. If not convinient, can you please PM me. Thank you !


The shop is not exactly in Siglap. My apologies in the mix up of location. It is nearer katong, opposite Katong Laksa. Roxy Square Basement.

Cheers.

----------


## BlessChwee

> Hi guys, the end product is on display at the shop.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am thinking how best can i re start this... 
> 
> Also, bro blesschwee, may I ask where are you putting up? May be i can pop by after work to assist? 
> 
> Just let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Altumlover, thanks very much for your offer and I am staying at admiralty. In the meantime I have yet to get a tank and still considering if to setup a 2ft or 3ft. Previously about 7-8 years ago at my old house I've got a 4x2x2 plant tank which someone helped me to setup with his diy lights etc but due to shifting house I gave up the hobby and now plan to
restart again as I still find planted aquarium the best in my own opinion after rearing many types of freshwater fishes and marine as well as arowana.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi Blesschwee, maybe you can pm me your number and we carry on from there?

i stay at yew tee.

----------


## tetrakid

Where exactly is the shop in the basement? I searched high and low today, but could only find a shop selling Bettas on the 2nd floor (Kensonic?), at last gave up and went to Petswalk in Serangoon instead.



> The shop is not exactly in Siglap. My apologies in the mix up of location. It is nearer katong, opposite Katong Laksa. Roxy Square Basement.
> 
> Cheers.

----------


## Merviso

Hi bro Altum_Lover76, think that shop is extremely old school... Past by there a few months back and a foreigner customer was trying to ask for some advice on the filter, had to help talk to the customer cause the old man there not really speak English....  :Confused: 

Hi Tetrakid, it is at the basement entrance nearer to the bus stop...  :Wink:

----------


## tetrakid

@Merviso
Thank you. Maybe one of there days, I will make another trip there, preferably after I have found out what lfs are nearby that area too. There used to be one at Tg Katong Road, but I did not see it.

----------


## Merviso

Tetrakid, actually think this shop is not really worth a trip! IMHO, the only one around the area that is worth visiting is Sam Yip at Marine Parade, thou the price is on the high side. The one previously at Tanjong Katong Road is a marine fish shop*,* a branch of Aquamarin if I remembered correctly.

----------


## tetrakid

@Merviso

Thank you. Then I must visit Marine Parade soon.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Allow me to say this. 

As hobbyists, I don't think we should ever label shops "Not worth it". Based on what standard are we labeling them? If we were to open a LFS, can we even survive the first 3 years? New Katong Aquarium has been around for the last 15 years and if they are REALLY "NOT WORTH THE Trip", would they have survive that long?

Also as season hobbyists, i believe that all the more we need to exercise caution in our comments and inputs because we wouldn't want to cause damage to our beloved hobby in one way or the other. In my dealing with New Katong, while the shop may not be as "up to date" as we would want them to be, I have encounter the owner of the shop dishing very helpful and worthy advices to newbies. I even met Adrian Pang there once.

Reasons as to why the shop is not keen to allow me to conduct workshop there is because he has issues with the management of the building and he do not wish to jeopardize the relationship further. As a hobbyist who is keen to learn more so that I may share and learn at the same time, I have to respect his decision because ultimately, the success of his business is dependent on the building management.

By the way, it is in some of these "Not worth the trip" shops/stalls that I manage to find really good quality fishes because many of the shop/stall owners were previously fish farm owners and they DO have tonnes of knowledge to share only if we are willing to humble ourselves.

My 2 cents worth.

----------


## tetrakid

Probably just an unintentional mention by him. But anyway I will definitely pop in when I do go to Katong/Marine Parade area. 

Of course, every single lfs is worth visiting. Often it is at the unexpected shops that we find fish which we treasure very much. Like I did.

----------


## icemanken85

Hi, just a suggestion if you are planning one in the east..maybe can consider those aquarium or farm in pasir ris..also maybe can start at 6.45 or 7pm instead. I believe more people will be able to make it from work. Anyway, really apreaciate your effort and good will. Thx as lot, Bro!

----------


## Merviso

Hi bro Altum_Lover76, no problem, maybe I'm a bit harsh on my comment, but my last trip there isn't really a good experience.

----------


## chinsm

> The shop is not exactly in Siglap. My apologies in the mix up of location. It is nearer katong, opposite Katong Laksa. Roxy Square Basement.
> 
> Cheers.


Just wondering if you have considered Yun Feng Aquarium or KK Aquarium. Both are in Tampines area but separate neighborhoods and they also have a Planted Tank as main shop display ?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi bro Altum_Lover76, no problem, maybe I'm a bit harsh on my comment, but my last trip there isn't really a good experience.


NO problem bro. I guess we all have moments in life where we are either too harsh with our words or action. I too have episodes of such moments. Similarly, if I have step on your toes by my post, apologies. My motivation for this thread is to help the industry in whatever ways possible and this clinic idea is just one small way of contributing. 

That aside, bro chinsm, for Yun Feng, I did spoke to them once. Allow me time to follow up as I have been busy with building enclosures for schools and hospitals.

Thank you.

----------


## Merviso

No worry, guess hobbyists are all driven by passion!  :Smile: 

Yun Feng is a good place to visit. Me and my friend will sometimes visit them after going to the Paris Ris fish farms. There is another LFS 2 blocks away at Blk 822, Golden Classic Aquarium, which is more on monster fish and feeders.

Bro Altum_Lover76, have you spoken to Aqua Empire before since they are the new kids on the block... Their place is big with full air-con, and they put quite a bit of effort on their tank setup, thou non-planted tanks at the moment. Will be interesting if they put some focus on planted or even Paludarium/Vivarium as well since they are selling beautiful backgrounds.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Bro Altum_Lover76, have you spoken to Aqua Empire before since they are the new kids on the block... Their place is big with full air-con, and they put quite a bit of effort on their tank setup, thou non-planted tanks at the moment. Will be interesting if they put some focus on planted or even Paludarium/Vivarium as well since they are selling beautiful backgrounds.


maybe you can help by opening the door?

 :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Haha, went there quite a few times to drool over their background collection while my friend bought some of their Cichlids. Will try to start some conversation when the opportunity arises.  :Wink:

----------


## David Moses Heng

keep me updated.

My number is ABCDEFG. Thanks.

----------


## Merviso

David, got your number! You might want to remove it just in case someone start spamming you with advertisement.  :Wink:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David, got your number! You might want to remove it just in case someone start spamming you with advertisement.


Thanks. Done.

----------


## BlessChwee

> Hi Blesschwee, maybe you can pm me your number and we carry on from there?
> 
> i stay at yew tee.


hi Bro I have send you a pm

----------


## David Moses Heng

> hi Bro I hv send you a pm



hi. You mind resend the pm? I didn't get it. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

To all those whom have been following this thread. I was thinking can I request all members who are interested to post your preferred location here and I will try my very best to accommodate.

I think in order for me to convince or even arouse the LFS interest, a list of interested participants may help the LFS owner decide whether is it viable for them to hold such an event.

Also, to be able to pull the workshops off nicely, I cannot do it alone. Hence, may i humbly ask for assistance by maybe helping to collate the list of interested participants and also to provide simple logistic support ?

Do let me know so that I may know how to move this.

Thanks.

----------

